# My (youngest) daughter's 2007 Halloween party



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Fun was had by all!!

http://www.warthogpen.com/nikki_party.html

:jol: :voorhees: :devil:


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

looks like the kids had a good time. i hope our birthday party for the 12 year old goes as well this saturday.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thats what it is all about...awesome pops!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like a great party. The rice crispes candy corn was a great idea.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nothing like having the coolest dad on the block. It looked like a great time, good job.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like they had a great time.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I hope my grown-up party this weekend goes as well.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great pics Eyes!!!! Like your shirt tooo. I know your party will be a sucess this weekend.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great idea for the krispie bars!!
what is the other orange candy ? on that
glad the kids had fun


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Lilly said:


> Great idea for the krispie bars!!
> what is the other orange candy ? on that
> glad the kids had fun


The other orange candy is just simple rock candy made from suger, syrup, and orange extract. Easy enoungh for the small ones to help with and loaded with suger so they all loved it.

One tip on the Krispies, don't "mold" them to tightly or they become very hard, and you have to microwave them to eat later on.


----------

